# online banking mit Linux in der Virtualbox



## ubuntu1967 (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ich mache online banking mit Linuxmint in der Virtualbox.
Da meine Sparkasse Sicherheitsvorschriften hat die Sie an mich weitergeben hat, nur soweit, ich soll das Betriebsystem (OS) aktualisieren und den Browser.
Jetzt meine frage: reicht es wenn ich nur den Browser und den emailclient (...Firefox&Thunderbird) aktualisiere?


----------



## fotoman (14. Oktober 2017)

Je nachdem, was die Sparkasse da für unverschämte Vorschriften und Abfragen hat, reicht das nicht.

Ohne Manipulation des Headers überträgt der Browser auch die OS-Version an den Server. Wenn der Server dann der Meinung ist, dass ihm das OS nicht gefällt, weigert sich der Server, irgendwas zu machen. Im Umkehrschluss würde das aber bedeuten,  dass die Sparkasse entweder alle Betriebssysteme dieser Welt kennt oder sich auch weigert, wenn man mit einem ihr unbekannten OS (oder Browser) Onlinebanking durchführen möchte.

Browser inkl. Plugins wirst Du wohl sowieso aktuell haben, unnötige Plugins (also insb. Java, Flash und Silvertight) solltest Du keine haben.

Was der eMail-Client damit zu tun hat, wüsste ich nicht. Wenn er etwas mit dem Banking zu tun hat, würde ich eher meine Arbeitsweise mit diesem Client überdenken. Kein Inhalte nachladen, keine Links anklicken, kein JS aktiv, keine Anhänge automatisch öffnen usw., halt das, was man seit Jahrzehnten schon so bei eMails macht.


----------



## th_fn_styles (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde mal mit dem Firefox Add-on "User-Agent Switcher" probieren, ob sich die Sparkassenseite dann anders verhält.


----------



## Oelks11 (16. Oktober 2017)

Guten morgen. 

Kurze frage warum verwendest du kein natives Linux Programm wie Hibiscus ? Ist zwar nicht Hübsch kann aber alle Geschäftsvorfälle erledigen und unterstütz FinTS3.0 und alle Versionen der CardReader einschließlich optisches Pin/Tan verfahren. Es gibt auch ein Plugin für Finanzbuchhaltung, Lohnbuchhaltung und Vereinsverwaltung.

Ansonsten wenn dir die Bank da Vorschriften macht liegt es wohl eher an der verwendeten Software. Ich tippe mal darauf das es sie stört das das eine VM ist. Bei den Browsern/Mailclients würde mir jetzt nur fehlende oder mangelhafte Unterstützung von TLS1.1/1.2 und SSLv3 einfallen.  Ansonsten gibt es keine naheliegenden gründe warum eine Bank den Zugriff derart beschränken sollte. Ok das Betriebssystem sollte nicht M$ Vista oder gar ME sein. 
Fakt ist ohne viel Basteln wirst du das nicht so ohne weiteres in der VM hinbekommen. Hilfreich wären zumindest einige der Vorgaben der Bank. Meine Hausbank schreibt dazu eigentlich nur das es ein aktueller Browser sein muss mit TLS 1.1 und SSLv3. Ansonsten macht sie nur noch angaben zu HBCI und FinTS3 und kompatibler Hardware.


----------



## DOcean (16. Oktober 2017)

Kommt den überhaupt eine Fehlermeldung beim Besuch der Seite? wenn ja welche?

Irgendwie geht das aus deinem Post nicht hervor...

Dein Browser sowie auch Thunderbird wird bei Linux zentral uptodate gehalten -> Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (Ist zwar für Ubuntu passt aber für alle Debian Linuxe)


----------



## ubuntu1967 (16. Oktober 2017)

*DOcean*
Es ging mir nicht um Fehlermeldungen, weil ich hatte keine.


----------

